# Cuban Arroz con Pollo (rice with chicken)



## fmw (Jan 20, 2016)

I was raised in Cuba as a child and have always enjoyed my grandmother's traditional arroz con pollo.  The recipe is in my head and normally done by feel but I'll do my best to nail it down here.  The Spanish or Latino triad is called sofrito and is composed of onion, bell pepper (or pimiento) and garlic.  You will see it used in many Latino dishes including this one.

Ingredients

1 cup long grain rice
2 chicken breasts
2 cups chicken stock
1 healthy pinch of Spanish or Iranian saffron
1 onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, roughly chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed or minced
salt and pepper to taste
olive oil

Start by preparing the saffron.  Put the saffron threads into a small ramekin or cup and add just enough water to cover it.  Saffron releases its color and flavor in water, not in oil so you want to steep it a little.  The result will be red threads in bright yellow water.

put a glug of olive oil in a large sauce pan and heat it.  Add the chopped onions, pepper and half the garlic and cook for a minute.  Then add the rice.  Cook for a couple of minutes to allow the rice to pick up the flavors.  Add the stock, cover the pan and bring it to a near boil.  Turn it down to a simmer and set the timer for 20 minutes.

Cut the chicken breasts into thin slices or a large dice as you prefer.  Brown the chicken in a hot skillet with some olive oil, salt, pepper and th other half of the garlic.  This should take less than 5 minutes.  Now add the chicken and saffron (threads and water) to the pot and stir it up well.  Recover the pot and smack your lips as you wait for the rice to finish its 20 minute cook time.  The rice should have a strong yellow color when done.  I usually serve it with fried plantain and Cuban (espresso) coffee.

You can also prepare it without the chicken and it becomes a popular side dish called arroz cubano.

I've seen it prepared like risotto but in my experience that tends to overcook the chicken.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 20, 2016)

I certainly enjoy reading about family recipes.  I think they bring warm memories besides just good food.  Yours looks like a winner too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2016)

I really like the sound of this!  Love Cuban food, thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 20, 2016)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 23, 2016)

I grew up in Miami and my mother made it a different way.
She made what I call a chicken soup then added the rice when it was done.

She also used the yellow coloring agent they pronounced "Be-Hole".  It came in small packets or in a little tin. Not sure if it actually had saffron in it or not.
But it did color the rice yellow.

This was my wife's favorite meal my mother made.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I grew up in Miami and my mother made it a different way.
> She made what I call a chicken soup then added the rice when it was done.
> 
> She also used the yellow coloring agent they pronounced "Be-Hole".  It came in small packets or in a little tin. Not sure if it actually had saffron in it or not.
> ...



Bijol is actually a brand.  It was founded in Cuba.  They sell a number of condiments and spices including the Condiment #2 you describe.  It probably contains turmeric but I don't know.  I've seen turmeric sold as "Jamaican saffron."  Since saffron is so expensive, this type of seasoning is a common substitute.  Try it with saffron.   Even though the stuff is terribly expensive, it doesn't take much to do the job and the result is outstanding.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2016)

fmw said:


> Bijol is actually a brand.  It was founded in Cuba.  They sell a number of condiments and spices including the Condiment #2 you describe.  It probably contains turmeric but I don't know.  I've seen turmeric sold as "Jamaican saffron."  Since saffron is so expensive, this type of seasoning is a common substitute.  Try it with saffron.   Even though the stuff is terribly expensive, it doesn't take much to do the job and the result is outstanding.



Achiote paste (made from annato seeds) or annato seeds themselves will also give that same color. Have a family recipe for ropa vieja, vaca frita, bistec palomilla and picadillo? I grew up with a lot of Cuban neighbors and love the food.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Achiote paste (made from annato seeds) or annato seeds themselves will also give that same color. Have a family recipe for ropa vieja, vaca frita, bistec palomilla and picadillo? I grew up with a lot of Cuban neighbors and love the food.



Thanks for the correction.  I looked it up and the major ingrediant is annato.  I ordered some today along with a half dozen cans of pasta de guayaba.  

Since my wife doesn't eat beef, I don't make these.  Ropa Vieja should just be pulled flank steak cooked with sofrito and tomato sauce on rice.  We had palomilla steak in Cuba but I've never made it.  I remember a steak pounded thin with onion and lemon or lime juice.  I make picadillo fairly frequently but I make it with ground pork instead of ground beef.  Here it is with beef.

1 lb ground beef
1 chopped green pepper
1 chopped onion
2 cloves garlic
1 handful of raisins
salt and pepper
olive oil

Put a glug of olive oil in a skillet or saute pan.  Heat the pan, add the sofrito ingredients and saute for a couple of minutes.  Add the ground beef and break it up as cooks so that it is  grainy and free of chunks.  When the meat is cooked, add the raisins and cook the whole thing for another couple of minutes until the raisins are fat and soft.  Serve on long grain rice.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

Given the interest in Cuban cuisine.  I'll post a few more of my grandmother's recipes.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2016)

fmw said:


> Thanks for the correction.  I looked it up and the major ingrediant is annato.  I ordered some today along with a half dozen cans of pasta de guayaba.
> 
> Since my wife doesn't eat beef, I don't make these.  Ropa Vieja should just be pulled flank steak cooked with sofrito and tomato sauce on rice.  We had palomilla steak in Cuba but I've never made it.  I remember a steak pounded thin with onion and lemon or lime juice.  I make picadillo fairly frequently but I make it with ground pork instead of ground beef.  Here it is with beef.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe! I see you don't use any green olives. I have a cookbook "Memories of a Cuban Kitchen" which has a recipe using olives and sherry. Just proves again that there really isn't a "traditional" or "authentic" recipe for these dishes as every Abuela probably has her own  version.

I make a Cuban style pork roast using a paste of salt, fresh garlic and cumin. I make deep holes in the pork butt with a pairing knife and force the paste deep inside rubbing the rest over the roast. I put the butt in a 2 gallon plastic bag which has thinly sliced onions on the bottom. Then I add fresh squeezed sour orange juice. It gets marinaded over night, being turned several times. I usually cook the roast in my large BGE. I turn the marinade into a mojo by steeping it in Spanish olive oil along with additional garlic. After it cools, it is great over the roast, over yucca and over tostones. Left over roast is used in Cuban sandwiches and Media Noches sandwiches. If I let the roast go to the internal temperature I normally go to with pulled pork (198F to 205F), it would work well as a sub for the beef in either the ropa vieja or vaca frita.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2016)

fmw said:


> Bijol is actually a brand.  It was founded in Cuba.  They sell a number of condiments and spices including the Condiment #2 you describe.  It probably contains turmeric but I don't know.  I've seen turmeric sold as "Jamaican saffron."  Since saffron is so expensive, this type of seasoning is a common substitute.  Try it with saffron.   Even though the stuff is terribly expensive, it doesn't take much to do the job and the result is outstanding.



Thanks fmw. I haven't seen Bijol in years. When I go to Miami, I try to buy some things I cannot get here. I always forget about the Bijol.
Squids "cuttlefish" in ink (in small tin) are one item I do my best to remember.
Now with the internet, I can get anything I want.



fmw said:


> Thanks for the correction.  I looked it up and the major ingrediant is annato.  I ordered some today along with a half dozen cans of pasta de guayaba.
> 
> Since my wife doesn't eat beef, I don't make these.  Ropa Vieja should just be pulled flank steak cooked with sofrito and tomato sauce on rice.  We had palomilla steak in Cuba but I've never made it.  I remember a steak pounded thin with onion and lemon or lime juice.  I make picadillo fairly frequently but I make it with ground pork instead of ground beef.  Here it is with beef.
> 
> ...



Ropa Vieja.  A dish I was not fond of as a kid, until I was served a Ropa Vieja sandwich on fresh baked Cuban bread.
Those little potato sticks were used to top the sandwich meat and a good dose of hot sauce had me hooked.
Those little markets in Little Havana were fun to go to.  Late at night after a night of drinking and dancing.



fmw said:


> Given the interest in Cuban cuisine.  I'll post a few more of my grandmother's recipes.



Please do. I'm very interested in how other Cuban families make the same dishes.
Do you remember and do they still make the Cuban bread with the palm leaf on top?  And the little round string of dough also laid on top before baking? My Grandpa used to ride his bike every morning in Key West down the street to the bakery and always brought home a fresh loaf of Cuban bread.



CraigC said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I see you don't use any green olives. I have a cookbook "Memories of a Cuban Kitchen" which has a recipe using olives and sherry. Just proves again that there really isn't a "traditional" or "authentic" recipe for these dishes as every Abuela probably has her own  version.
> 
> I make a Cuban style pork roast using a paste of salt, fresh garlic and cumin. I make deep holes in the pork butt with a pairing knife and force the paste deep inside rubbing the rest over the roast. I put the butt in a 2 gallon plastic bag which has thinly sliced onions on the bottom. Then I add fresh squeezed sour orange juice. It gets marinaded over night, being turned several times. I usually cook the roast in my large BGE. I turn the marinade into a mojo by steeping it in Spanish olive oil along with additional garlic. After it cools, it is great over the roast, over yucca and over tostones. Left over roast is used in Cuban sandwiches and Media Noches sandwiches. If I let the roast go to the internal temperature I normally go to with pulled pork (198F to 205F), it would work well as a sub for the beef in either the ropa vieja or vaca frita.



I use olives in my Picadillo, but do not use raisins. My father always used both. I have tweaked many of my childhood memories.

I stuff garlic in the pork roast. All around and would use sour orange if i could get some.  I just use lime as they are easy to get and fairly inexpensive.
I could not eat yuca unless it was covered in Mojo. My fathers favorite dish.
I look forward to hearing more on this as its my heritage.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

Our family never used olives in the picadillo but it sounds like an excellent approach.  I haven't made Cuban bread.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I think you can use Italian style bread with a little olive oil and get about the same thing.  I never liked Yuca either.  Two things I really miss from my childhood in Cuba were coco glace (coconut ice cream in a half coconut shell) and mamey (what looks like an avocado but has a sweet red pulp.)

The ice cream man in our neighborhood in Miramar was a man on a bicycle with a freezer attached to the front full of coco glace.  When we heard the bell we would run out to the street to buy one, just like kids in the U.S. patronizing the Good Humor man.

I put up a recipe for WWII style flan and frijoles negros.  I'm sure you can find them.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2016)

fmw said:


> Our family never used olives in the picadillo but it sounds like an excellent approach.  I haven't made Cuban bread.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I think you can use Italian style bread with a little olive oil and get about the same thing.  I never liked Yuca either.  Two things I really miss from my childhood in Cuba were coco glace (coconut ice cream in a half coconut shell) and mamey (what looks like an avocado but has a sweet red pulp.)
> 
> The ice cream man in our neighborhood in Miramar was a man on a bicycle with a freezer attached to the front full of coco glace.  When we heard the bell we would run out to the street to buy one, just like kids in the U.S. patronizing the Good Humor man.
> 
> I put up a recipe for WWII style flan and frijoles negros.  I'm sure you can find them.



Most of our local grocery stores carry fresh yucca, boniato, malanga and mamey. There is a chain of grocery stores that cater to the large Cuban population that I believe carry fresh guava. Maybe when we get settled after our move, if you're interested, I could send you something.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Most of our local grocery stores carry fresh yucca, boniato, malanga and mamey. There is a chain of grocery stores that cater to the large Cuban population that I believe carry fresh guava. Maybe when we get settled after our move, if you're interested, I could send you something.



I order from cubanfoodmarket.com.  I think they have mamey but I've never ordered it.  Up here in Indiana we have a couple of Mexican grocery stores but they don't stock much of the caribbean products.  So I order it from Miami.  The site has most things and ships very reliably.  

I put whole milk on my wife's shopping list for next week.  I'm going to make a batch of arroz con leche (Cuban rice pudding.)  This posting has me motivated to do a few Cuban things in the kitchen this week.  I do have some black beans waiting the freezer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks fmw. I haven't seen Bijol in years. When I go to Miami, I try to buy some things I cannot get here. I always forget about the Bijol.
> Squids "cuttlefish" in ink (in small tin) are one item I do my best to remember.



That's a good reason to get the free Our Groceries app. You can create shopping lists for different stores. I have one for the Mexican store, the thrift store, etc.


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

Your handle reminds me of something my mother used to say. Translated it was "If it doesn't have garlic, it must be desert."


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2016)

Have you ever made Tambor de Maiz? We love this "pie" and have a sliced avocado that has red onions, which have been soaked in ice water and drained, over top with salt and a squeeze of lime. Oh man I forgot about croquetas de jamon and papas rellanas!


----------



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

And of course salted tostones for a snack.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2016)

Sometimes we let the plantains go till the skin is totally black and make maduros. It is like having dessert with dinner.


----------



## fmw (Jan 25, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Sometimes we let the plantains go till the skin is totally black and make maduros. It is like having dessert with dinner.



Yes, I make them for breakfast to go along with a roll and coffee.  In Cuba the best maduros came from red skinned plaintains that I haven't seen in the U.S.  The ones we get here aren't as sweet.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 25, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> That's a good reason to get the free Our Groceries app. You can create shopping lists for different stores. I have one for the Mexican store, the thrift store, etc.



We have it.  I downloaded the app the very first time I read about here. I think it was Steve who provided the info.
Has anyone tried the pay version?  I wonder if its better and how?



fmw said:


> And of course salted tostones for a snack.



Love them. Love them!



fmw said:


> Yes, I make them for breakfast to go along with a roll and coffee.  In Cuba the best maduros came from red skinned plaintains that I haven't seen in the U.S.  The ones we get here aren't as sweet.



As a kid, my breakfast was a slice of Cuban bread with butter and a cup of Cuban coffee with milk and sugar.
My wife loves Cuban coffee and we have a few of those stove top Cuban coffee makers.


----------



## fmw (Jan 25, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> We have it.  I downloaded the app the very first time I read about here. I think it was Steve who provided the info.
> Has anyone tried the pay version?  I wonder if its better and how?
> 
> 
> ...



In Cuba we often ate fried bananas with rice and a roll for breakfast. Sometimes we had other fruits - mamey, mamoncillo etc.  Even as  child they gave me cafe con leche (latte.)  Everybody drank Cuban coffee.  It was as universal as the guayabera and Panama hat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> We have it.  I downloaded the app the very first time I read about here. I think it was Steve who provided the info.
> Has anyone tried the pay version?  I wonder if its better and how?



taxlady has the paid version. It gets rid of the ads, you can add things by using taking a picture of the bar code, and you can add pictures of items. Not sure if there's anything else.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2016)

When you mention Cuban coffee do you mean Colada? I can only handle a few of those tiny little cups of it. If I drink more, I'll be awake for days!


----------



## fmw (Jan 25, 2016)

I've never heard the word colada applied to coffee but Cuban coffee is pretty much the same thing as Italian espresso and it is prepared the same way.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2016)

fmw said:


> I've never heard the word colada applied to coffee but Cuban coffee is pretty much the same thing as Italian espresso and it is prepared the same way.



That is how I order it, as colada. It comes in a styro cup, about 8oz and they give you these tiny paper cups, about 1oz. It is heavily sugared and packs a caffeine punch.


----------



## fmw (Jan 25, 2016)

CraigC said:


> That is how I order it, as colada. It comes in a styro cup, about 8oz and they give you these tiny paper cups, about 1oz. It is heavily sugared and packs a caffeine punch.



That's Cuban coffee.  Colada usually refers to doing laundry.  I'm not sure why one would use it to describe a serving of coffee.  But then they refer to pineapple that way with the well known Puerto Rican cocktail.  But you learn something every day.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 26, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> taxlady has the paid version. It gets rid of the ads, you can add things by using taking a picture of the bar code, and you can add pictures of items. Not sure if there's anything else.



Thanks GG. Sounds like the free version is good enough for us.



CraigC said:


> When you mention Cuban coffee do you mean Colada? I can only handle a few of those tiny little cups of it. If I drink more, I'll be awake for days!



I never heard that term before. But I have had the espresso many, many times.  I think the sugar plays a big part in the speed like effects. 
What we had at breakfast as kids was the espresso, mixed with heated milk and sugar. Coffe-Con- Leche.  Mostly hot milk.  Please excuse my spelling.



fmw said:


> That's Cuban coffee.  Colada usually refers to doing laundry.  I'm not sure why one would use it to describe a serving of coffee.  But then they refer to pineapple that way with the well known Puerto Rican cocktail.  But you learn something every day.



I never heard of it either.  But I don't speak Spanish either. 
I wish my parents taught Spanish in the home and let us learn English at school.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 26, 2016)

fmw said:


> That's Cuban coffee.  Colada usually refers to doing laundry.  I'm not sure why one would use it to describe a serving of coffee.  But then they refer to pineapple that way with the well known Puerto Rican cocktail.  But you learn something every day.



My understanding is that the "colada" refers to the coconut in the drink.  "Piña" is the pineapple.  

I'm not a coffee drinker so I can't comment on that, but I love a frozen piña colada on a hot summer day.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 26, 2016)

Colada might be a South Florida thing.  It refers to coffee for a group.  As Craig wrote, you get a big styro cup and several little "pill" cups.  Super sweet.  Google "cuban coffee colada" if you are interested in reading more. 

I made the mistake of using it to make Irish/Cuban coffee once, had three 8-ounce cups (half coffee, half whisky, whipped cream, couple spoonfuls of sugar).  Got about 3 hours sleep in 2 days when I finally started to come down. 

The term has absolutely nothing to do with the drink pina colada.


----------



## fmw (Jan 26, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> My understanding is that the "colada" refers to the coconut in the drink.  "Piña" is the pineapple.
> 
> I'm not a coffee drinker so I can't comment on that, but I love a frozen piña colada on a hot summer day.



Coconut is coco in spanish.  Since it doesn't refer to laundry my wild guess is that it is the past tense adjective of cola or tail.  You could translate it loosely as pineapple with a tail, the tail being the rum.


----------



## fmw (Jan 26, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Colada might be a South Florida thing.  It refers to coffee for a group.  As Craig wrote, you get a big styro cup and several little "pill" cups.  Super sweet.  Google "cuban coffee colada" if you are interested in reading more.
> 
> I made the mistake of using it to make Irish/Cuban coffee once, had three 8-ounce cups (half coffee, half whisky, whipped cream, couple spoonfuls of sugar).  Got about 3 hours sleep in 2 days when I finally started to come down.
> 
> The term has absolutely nothing to do with the drink pina colada.



I think it probably is a Florida thing and I've never lived there.  I never heard the term in Cuba.  I did look it up and it was described as a "shot" of coffee.  I can't guess the source of the etymology.  If it means coffee with a tail then it might well be about the same thing as pina colada.  I brew some stuff called cafe Bustelo that I buy from the cuban market web site.  I brew it with a small electric steam espresso machine and it certainly does pack a punch.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 26, 2016)

fmw said:


> I think it probably is a Florida thing and I've never lived there. I never heard the term in Cuba. I did look it up and it was described as a "shot" of coffee. I can't guess the source of the etymology. If it means coffee with a tail then it might well be about the same thing as pina colada. I brew some stuff called cafe Bustelo that I buy from the cuban market web site. I brew it with a small electric steam espresso machine and it certainly does pack a punch.


 
Again, IT HAS ABSOLUTELY *NOTHING* to do with pina colada.  *It is Cuban coffee *served in a large styro cup, with a bunch of little "pill" cups for individual servings.  I have my doubts about you looking it up since you keep comparing it to pina colada. Cuban coffee 101 | miami.com , 1 of many.  Colada itself has no liquor in it and has absolutely nothing to do with a pina colada.  It is an espresso grind dark black/brown coffee with lots and lots of sugar added after brewing.  It is served in Little Havana and Cuban places to eat all day long.  You use it to make cafe con leche, which is how I was first exposed to it with cuban bread for breakfast and/or churros for dessert.  

We do live in South Florida in case you didn't notice, Craig all but a few years of his whole life and I have lived here 40+ years and was married to a Cuban man for several years.  We have both worked and lived with Cubans and been greatly exposed to the culture.  We are quite aware of the difference between colada and pina colada and they have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in common.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 27, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Again, IT HAS ABSOLUTELY *NOTHING* to do with pina colada.  *It is Cuban coffee *served in a large styro cup, with a bunch of little "pill" cups for individual servings.  I have my doubts about you looking it up since you keep comparing it to pina colada. Cuban coffee 101 | miami.com , 1 of many.  Colada itself has no liquor in it and has absolutely nothing to do with a pina colada.  It is an espresso grind dark black/brown coffee with lots and lots of sugar added after brewing.  It is served in Little Havana and Cuban places to eat all day long.  You use it to make cafe con leche, which is how I was first exposed to it with cuban bread for breakfast and/or churros for dessert.
> 
> We do live in South Florida in case you didn't notice, Craig all but a few years of his whole life and I have lived here 40+ years and was married to a Cuban man for several years.  We have both worked and lived with Cubans and been greatly exposed to the culture.  We are quite aware of the difference between colada and pina colada and they have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in common.



I don't think anybody ever said that they did.  It certainly isn't worth getting excited over.  It wouldn't be the first time that a word was coined or borrowed for a cocktail that had little or nothing to do with any dictionary meanings.

According to Merriam-Webster, in Spanish pina colada means literally, "strained pineapple" (the term dates from about 1920).  If colada does mean "strained" then maybe it has something do with how the coffee is brewed? (as I said above, I don't do coffee of any kind, so I'm just throwing that up for discussion)

Addition:  I just plugged "colada" in to a Spanish translator and it came up as "wash" in English.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I don't think anybody ever said that they did. It certainly isn't worth getting excited over. It wouldn't be the first time that a word was coined or borrowed for a cocktail that had little or nothing to do with any dictionary meanings.
> 
> According to Merriam-Webster, in Spanish pina colada means literally, "strained pineapple" (the term dates from about 1920). If colada does mean "strained" then maybe it has something do with how the coffee is brewed? (as I said above, I don't do coffee of any kind, so I'm just throwing that up for discussion)
> 
> Addition: I just plugged "colada" in to a Spanish translator and it came up as "wash" in English.


 
RP, I wasn't addressing my post to you.  It was addressed to the FMW post directly above where this was written.  



> If it means coffee with a tail then it might well be about the same thing as pina colada.


 
I wrote in an earlier post that colada has absolutely nothing to do with pina colada (and provided documentation) and I'm not sure why FMW continues to write that it may.  

You are more than likely right about it having to do with the brewing method.  Before all the fancy machines came out it was brewed in something like this, obviously not an electric one but it's got the best blow-out diagram. 6-Cup Electric Cuban Coffee Maker with Free Cafe La Llave 10 Oz Pack | Coffee Consumers


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> RP, I wasn't addressing my post to you. It was addressed to the FMW post directly above where this was written.


 
For some reason I haven't been able to edit posts for the last several days, even immediately after making them.  So, wanted to add to above:  Sorry if you thought it was.


----------



## fmw (Jan 27, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> RP, I wasn't addressing my post to you.  It was addressed to the FMW post directly above where this was written.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say it had anything to do with pina colada.  I was referring to the term colada which doesn't fit with either product.  Colada as a noun refers to doing laundry.  It is the spanish word for laundry (Not the business but the task).  The word cola as a noun is a tail in Spanish.  Colada would be the past tense adjective translated as "tailed" or having a tail.  I was simply trying add to the conversation.  Sorry to have confused you.

I have two of those stovetop makers.  I prefer the electric espresso maker.


----------

